# Suppression de Bing et Genieo



## Olibishop (8 Février 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai télécharger un logiciel tout à l'heure et depuis, j'ai génieo qui sait télécharger et Bing qui s'est "auto-proclamé" moteur de recherche par défaut. J'ai désinstaller Génieo, mais il n'y a aucuns changement. Avez-vous une idée svp ?????

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Février 2014)

The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo


----------



## Gilesik (16 Février 2014)

bonjour,

moi aussi je me suis fait avoir, jai tout essayé, uninstallgenieo, applecleaner, cleanmymac, que jai acheté 

J'ai essayé de rechercher des fichiers genieo dans mon système, il n'y en a pas. 

je n'ai plus l'appli genieo

J'ai viré les cookies dans safari et l'extension genieo

j'ai re paramétré safari sur google et genieo n'apparait plus dans mes préférences de safari, ni ailleurs d'aileurs...

et pour autant quand je fais une recherche dans safari, il me bascule dans le moteur de recherche genineo.

Comment je peux faire pour virer cette merde définitivement.

Faut-il que je désinstalle et réinstalle safari ?

Heeeeeeelllllllllllppppppppppppp!!!


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2014)

Tu es sûr de ne plus avoir d'extension bizarre dans Safari ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Février 2014)

Déjà, as-tu scrupuleusement suivi la procédure en lien ?


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déjà, as-tu scrupuleusement suivi la procédure en lien ?



Ca va être difficile de suivre, vu qu'il est parti ici... http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/se-debarasser-de-genieo-1221219.html ...


----------



## passim1 (28 Mars 2014)

Gilesik a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> moi aussi je me suis fait avoir, jai tout essayé, uninstallgenieo, applecleaner, cleanmymac, que jai acheté
> 
> ...


- Ouvrir Safari
-Aller dans Préférences
- Choisir Extensions
- Genieo se trouve là
-Décocher Omnibar et désinstaller Genieo

Je crois qu'enfin je me suis débarrassée définitivement de Génieo. J'espère que vous aussi


----------



## PAUL Jean François (3 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
Avec le concours de forum, je viens de me séparer de GENIEO. Il était impossible de se défaire des deux icones, celles-ci étant toujours en service.
Aller dans >Safari >Préferences > Extensions>décocher OMNIBAR (le mien n'était pas coché)>Désinstaller.
Il disparaît de suite.
Ensuite aller dans >Application>Utilitaire>Moniteur d'activité>Clic sur la colonne Nom de l'opération>Quitter (Bouton rouge en haut à gauche). Les deux icones GENEIO et GENEIO ININSTALL filent dans la corbeille. Corbeille que je vide en mode sécurisé. Mais la page s'affiche encore, reste à changer l'adresse dans FIREFOX>Préférences et redémarrer.
Bonsoir


----------

